# Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen



## OLI (4. März 2012)

HALLO,
zwar bin ich erst seid 10min angemeldet aber ich  habe auch jetzt schon eine frage.namlich ich wollte mir __ sonnenbarsche hollen und da wollte ich wissen ob die agressiv gegenüber anderer sind.



             GRUß,
              OLI


----------



## Wuzzel (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

Hi Oli, willkommen im Forum, 

__ Sonnenbarsche sind vor allem Bruträuber und verteidigen Ihr eigenes "Nest" gegen Feinde. 
Von vielen werden Sie daher gehalten um den Nachwuchs anderer Arten in Grenzen zu halten. Aber Vorsicht... bei einigen hier im Forum haben die sich dann so stark vermehrt das die Sonnenbarsche selber zu viel wurden. 

Nutz ggf. auch die Suchfunktion, da gibt es schon einiges im Forum. 

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## OLI (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

HI 
danke für die antwort


          Gruß,
           OLI


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

Moin Oli,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Wir haben __ Sonnenbarsche,* 2 männliche Exemplare *in einem ansonsten mit Sarasa und __ Shubunkin besetzten Teich.
Diese beiden Sonnenbarsche sind nicht unbedingt als aggressiv zu betiteln, verteidigen aber ganz klar ihr Revier.
Halte ich eine Hand ins Wasser, kommen sie angeschossen, machen einen auf "dicke Hose" und berühren auch schon mal eine Hand.
Ansonsten halten sie uns den Jungfischbestand kurz. Ihre Lieblingsspeise sind augenscheinlich Jungfische um 1 cm Länge. 
Speziell im letzten Jahr konnten wir sehr gut beobachten, wie die Jungfischschwärme dezimiert wurden, an die adulten Sarasa bzw. Shubunkin gehen sie nicht ran.
Wir sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Job, den die __ Barsche verrichten.


----------



## tyler (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

Herzlich willkommen oli.Wir haben einen Sonnenbarsch und der verträgt sich gut mit Orfen,Goldfische und __ shubunkin.Probleme soll es wohl nur geben wenn man ein Pärchen hält.Ansonsten frisst er sehr gerne __ Würmer aus der Hand


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

Jonny,
letztes Jahr im August.... so schaut es aus, wenn er den Dicken mimt!
 

An dem schwarz-orangenen Kiemendeckelfleck erkennt man, daß es sich um ein männliches Exemplar handelt.


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Jonny,
> letztes Jahr im August.... so schaut es aus, wenn er den Dicken mimt!
> Anhang anzeigen 98030
> 
> An dem schwarz-orangenen Kiemendeckelfleck erkennt man, daß es sich um ein männliches Exemplar handelt.



Ich habe von Anglern gehört das es sich trotz Kiemendeckelfleck um ein Weibchen handeln kann und sich das Geschlecht daher nur sehr wage unterscheiden lässt. Sind am überlegen einen Flussbarsch zur Brutkontrolle in den Teich zu setzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Flussbarschen, besonders ob ich sie einzeln halten kann?


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Oli, 
willkommen im Forum.

Gibt es einen speziellen Grund warum du den Sonnenbarsch kaufen willst?


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

na da muß man wohl nicht lange raten


----------



## OLI (5. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*

HI,
Mein Grund ihn zukaufen wäre das mich diese Fische interissieren und damit sie die  jungfische fressen 



        GRUß,
         OLI


----------



## Doris (5. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht... bei einigen hier im Forum haben die sich dann so stark vermehrt das die __ Sonnenbarsche selber zu viel wurden.



stimmt, und diejenigen sind u.a. wir.

Hallo Oli

Wir haben uns drei Sonnenbarsche gekauft um die Brut der Goldfische in Grenzen zu halten. Nachdem wir die grossen Goldfische dem Nachbarn gegeben haben sorgten die Sonnenbarsche dafür dass auch die kleinen Goldfische weniger wurden, bzw. ganz verschwunden sind.
Das war das was wir wollten. 
Was wir nicht wollten war: dass die Sonnenbarsche alles andere auch vernichten, wie , z.B. __ Moderlieschen, eine winzig kleine __ Elritze, kleine __ Frösche und Kaulquappen, __ Taumelkäfer usw.
Seit wenigstens drei Jahren versuchen wir unsere Sonnenbarsche zu dezimieren, indem wir sie abkeschern und verschenken, leider Gottes vermehren sie sich so rasant, dass wir nicht dagegen ankommen.
Wenn du Sonnenbarsche in deinen Teich setzen möchtest, wünsche ich dir Sonnenbarsche gleichen Geschlechts, die verrichten auch ihre Arbeit und vermehren sich nicht ​


----------



## canis (5. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anglern gehört das es sich trotz Kiemendeckelfleck um ein Weibchen handeln kann und sich das Geschlecht daher nur sehr wage unterscheiden lässt.



In der Tat haben beide Geschlechter den Kiemendeckelfleck. Eine Unterscheidung ist eigentlich nur zur Paarungszeit einfach möglich, wenn die Männchen intensiver gefärbt sind. 




Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Sind am überlegen einen Flussbarsch zur Brutkontrolle in den Teich zu setzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Flussbarschen, besonders ob ich sie einzeln halten kann?



Flussbarsche sind Schwarmfische und sollten nicht einzeln gehalten werden. Zudem sind sie tendenziell die grösseren Fischräuber als __ Sonnenbarsche, die eigentlich mehr auf wirbelloses Getier spezialisiert sind. Der Flussbarsch dagegen wird grösser und hat im Verhältnis zur Körpergrösse ein grösseres Maul als der Sonnenbarsch. 

Wie gut sie sich zur Eindämmung von Fischbrut eignen, weiss ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber sie sollten eben ohnehin nicht einzeln gehalten werden. Und die gleichgeschlechtliche Haltung ist fast unmöglich, weil man beim Flussbarsch die Geschlechter nicht mal in der Paarungszeit unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Stoer (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

*Finger weg von Sonnenbarschen, wenn man diese zur Reduzierung von Goldfischen etc. haben will.*__ Sonnenbarsche sind zwar sehr schöne Fische, vermehren sich aber stärker als Goldfische.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich auch diesen Fehler gemacht habe.
Trotz Teichwasser ablassen, haben immer wieder ein paar überlebt.
Du treibst den Belzebub mit dem Teufel aus !


----------



## OLI (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

HI,
und woher soll ich das denn wissen ob es ein mänchen oder ein weibchen ist




      GRUß,
        OLI:smoki


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi OLI,
wenn es mehr werden, waren beide Geschlechter dabei.


----------



## archie01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: fragen zu sonnenbarschen*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Sind am überlegen einen Flussbarsch zur Brutkontrolle in den Teich zu setzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Flussbarschen, besonders ob ich sie einzeln halten kann?



Hallo
Habe mir vom Angeln im letzten Jahr drei winzig  kleine Flußbarsche mitgebracht , die sind sehr scheu und verstecken sich einzeln. Denke das sollte gehen , so effezient sind die aber nun auch nicht , denn in meiner Pfütze hab ich gerade wieder Jungfische aus dem letzten Jahr gesehen , und das obwohl schon viel zu viele __ Kleinfische da sind.Gegen Ende dieser Saison schätze ich mal werden die kleinen Räuber einen ausgewachsenen __ Bitterling überwältigen können und so die Vermehrungsrate hoffentlich etwas dämmen...


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Findling (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Annette,

das mit dem __ Flußbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle kannst du (unabhängig von Schwarmfisch oder nicht) auf Dauer vergessen.

Der Flußbarsch wird mit jedem Jahr größer - und dann werden auch seine Beutefische entsprechend größer! Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er auch an größere Goldfische geht und den Nachwuchs ignoriert weil der nicht mehr ins Beuteschema passt. Die Natur hat nichts zu verschenken und für einen größeren __ Barsch ist es halt effektiver einen großen __ Goldfisch zu erlegen als viele kleine Goldies einzeln jagen zu müssen - zu viel Aufwand/Energiebedarf gegenüber einer größeren Beute.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Armatus (6. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Manfred, wie groß ist bei dir denn ein ausgewachsener __ Goldfisch?

Bei mir sind das so 20-25 cm, und ein 35cm Flussbarsch( und im Gartenteich werden die nicht größer als das sondern bleiben eher kleiner) packt höchstens 10-15cm lange Beute..

LG Ben


----------



## canis (6. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Armatus schrieb:


> ( und im Gartenteich werden die nicht größer als das sondern bleiben eher kleiner)


Das ist höchstens dann so, wenn sie entweder Hunger leiden müssen oder der Bestand massiv zu hoch ist (Verbuttung). 

Und Fische sind nie ausgewachsen, sie wachsen ihr Leben lang - sofern sie eben nicht künstlich daran gehindert werden.


----------



## Findling (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Ben,

selbst wenn deine Größenangaben mal als korrekt vorausgesetzt werden - wenn der __ Barsch sich um die 10 - 15 cm großen Goldfische "kümmert" ist das für mich nicht mehr unbedingt "Geburtenkontrolle" denn die muss viel früher ansetzen. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Armatus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



canis schrieb:


> Das ist höchstens dann so, wenn sie entweder Hunger leiden müssen oder der Bestand massiv zu hoch ist (Verbuttung).
> 
> Und Fische sind nie ausgewachsen, sie wachsen ihr Leben lang - sofern sie eben nicht künstlich daran gehindert werden.



Dann erklör mir doch mal warum 50cm Flussbarsche regelrecht gefeiert werden wenn jemand sie angelt


----------



## canis (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Also als ich fast so grosse __ Barsche gefangen hab (46 cm war glaub ich der Rekord), hat da kein Mensch gefeiert... Ausser ich, als ich sie essen durfte 

Nach deiner Theorie müssten also Barsche grösser werden, wenn sie in grösseren Gewässern leben. Dann musst du mir mal erklären, weshalb etwa im Bodensee die Durchschnittsgrösse extrem gering ist und kaum einer über 15 cm wird, während etwa im nahen Waldweiher richtige Brummer ihre Runden ziehen... 

Entscheidend ist schlussendlich das Nahrungsangebot und die direkte Konkurrenz sowie die Fähigkeit gewisser Individuuen, auf eine kannibalistische Lebensweise umzustellen. Falls das Nahrungsangebot im Weiher gut ist und der Bestand nicht zu dicht, wachsen Barsche auch dort ordentlich. Wenn das Futter aber zu knapp ist und sie sich nicht kannibalisieren, bleiben sie klein.


----------



## Armatus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo,

eben das ist es, in einem Gartenteich ist der Besatz automatisch so dicht dass er zur Verbuttung führt - Dein Waldweiher hat sicher auch mehr als 100m³ 

LG


----------



## Lucy2412 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Also wir hätten dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit von einem Angler einen __ Flußbarsch zu bekommen.

Sein Nachbar hat sich zwecks Geburtenkontrolle von Goldi´s auch __ Sonnenbarsche in den Teich gesetzt und nun das Problem das die sie sich leider rasant vermehren:__ nase...Wir könnten natürlich auf gut Glück zwei Sonnenbarsche einsetzen( sein Nachbar hat ja genug) und:beten das sie ein Geschlecht haben.


----------



## canis (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Armatus schrieb:


> eben das ist es, in einem Gartenteich ist der Besatz automatisch so dicht dass er zur Verbuttung führt



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, da die Dichte mit dem Nahrungsangebot verrechnet werden muss und dieses im Gartenteich oft genug künstlich hoch gehalten wird (sprich es wird gefüttert und __ Barsche können sich zumindest teilweise an Flockenfutter gewöhnen). 

Und ob eine Verbuttung im Gartenteich aus Tierschutzgründen wirklich anzustreben ist, ist zumindest fraglich. Auch wenn sie in der Natur vorkommt, muss das in einem künstlichen System wie einem Gartenteich nicht unbedingt tiergerecht sein. Als Tierhalter hat man schliesslich eine Verantwortung und Sorgfaltspflicht gegenüber seinen Schützlingen.


----------



## Armatus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Das stimmt natürlich David  
Ob und wie man sie sich halten möchte muss letztendlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Goldfische sind für einen normalen Gartenteich nicht geeignet.:shock

Die sich daraus ergebenden Probleme mit Sonnenbarschen lösen zu wollen, erscheint mir nicht der richtige Lösungsansatz zu sein.


----------



## canis (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Es stellt sich wohl sogar die Frage, inwiefern Fischen überhaupt für Gartenteichen geeignet sind. Manche im Handel erhältlie Arten haben schlicht ganz andere Lebensraumansprüche (__ Nase, __ Elritze, etc.) und die Haltung im Teich ist ansich nicht artgerecht. Andere Arten fühlen sich und der Lebensraum behagt ihnen, dafür vermehren sie sich wie die Karnickel. Das wiederum hat zur Folge, dass man als Tierhalter für eine Regulation sorgen muss, wozu aber nicht jeder fähig und bereit ist. 

Eine halbwegs natürlich Form der Regulation wären __ Raubfische an sich schon. Wenn man es den Vögeln überlässt, geschieht ja im Prinzip das selbe mit den Fischen. Wenn man gar nichts tut und auch die Vögel abwehrt, geschieht die Regulation halt über das Nahrungsangebot oder die Lebensraumgrösse, was aber wohl die brutalste aller Lösungen ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Findling schrieb:


> Hallo Ben,
> 
> selbst wenn deine Größenangaben mal als korrekt vorausgesetzt werden - wenn der __ Barsch sich um die 10 - 15 cm großen Goldfische "kümmert" ist das für mich nicht mehr unbedingt "Geburtenkontrolle" denn die muss viel früher ansetzen.
> 
> ...



Hi Manfred,

auch das wär ne Geburtenkontrolle, gefressene 10-15cm Goldfische produzieren nämlich keinen eigenen Nachwuchs mehr im Teich

Um den Bestand dauerhaft niedrig zu halten reicht eine einzige Räuberart nie aus. Man bräuchte im Teich mehrere Beutegreifer die sich z.B von Laich und kleiner Brut ernähren (wie Aale), __ Kleinfische fressen (z.B Sonnenfische) halbwüchsige erwischen (z.B 30cm __ Flußbarsch) und auch welche die die immer mal überlebenden größeren Fische von 15-20cm kurzhalten (z.B ein 40-50cm __ Hecht). Letzterer würde dann aber auch die kleineren __ Raubfische fressen oder wenn er weiter wächst die großen Goldies. 

Am leichtesten läßt sich der Nachwuchs kurzhalten indem man gar nicht erst füttert. Goldfische fressen dann den größten Teil des Nachwuchses selber wieder auf, und wenn nicht genug Futter im Teich von der Natur bereitgestellt werden kann um den Goldfischbestand zu erhalten sterben auch die bis auf den Rest die der Teich natürlich ernährt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Armatus schrieb:


> Manfred, wie groß ist bei dir denn ein ausgewachsener __ Goldfisch?
> 
> Bei mir sind das so 20-25 cm, und ein 35cm Flussbarsch( und im Gartenteich werden die nicht größer als das sondern bleiben eher kleiner) packt höchstens 10-15cm lange Beute..
> 
> LG Ben



Hi Ben,

so klein sind deine Goldfische. 
Bei mir waren die 6 größten beim Abfischen des alten, nur ca. 70qm2 Teiches immerhin fast 40cm lang 

@Manfred, Die hätte nicht mal der gewaltigste __ Flußbarsch der je bekannt wurde - war um 60cm lang und fast 7 kg schwer, wurde tot nach der Zerstörung der Edertalsperre gefunden -  mehr fressen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Armatus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Frank, die sind ja noch nicht ausgewachsen 

Ich habe mal beim Angeln ( ja, beim Angeln!) Goldfische gefangen, die hart an der 40cm Grenze waren 

LG Ben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi Ben,

so war das ja auch gedacht. 
Viele wissen ja nicht mal wie groß Goldfische überhaupt werden können weil sie nur die verbutteten aus meißt zu kleinen Teichen kennen

MfG Frank


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Guten Abend,

__ Sonnenbarsche so hatten wir eigentlich auch gedacht, wären das Beste um den Nachwuchs einzudämmen. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass man das Geschlecht kaum eindeutig identifizieren kann, weiß ich auch nicht ob das ne so gute Idee ist.

Unser Fachhändler meinte ja , so 3 Stück wären da schon angebracht. Auf meinen Einwand wegen deren Vermehrung meinte er nur "die haben kaum Nachwuchs". Kann ich aber nicht so wirklich glauben.

Kann man so einen Sonnenbarsch auch einzeln einsetzen ? Bringt das was ? :?


----------



## lollo (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Kann man so einen Sonnenbarsch auch einzeln einsetzen ? Bringt das was ? :?



Hallo,

auf jeden Fall bringt es was. Meiner hat im letzten Jahr seine Endgröße erreicht, und von der Goldfischbrut sind ganze zwei Goldfische übrig geblieben, die nun schon zu groß für ihn sind.


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Petra.

Bei "nur" 6000 Liter machen sich mehrere Sonnenbarschmännchen nur Stress... die zeigen ja ein deutliches Revierverhalten und jagen Rivalen aus ihrem Bereich (die kleinen Stinker greifen sogar Menschenfüße in ihrem Revier an  ).
Also entweder Du bekommst mehrere Mädels oder Du musst mit einem Männchen auskommen. Du könntest Dir auch erst mal ein Jungtier einsetzen und warten, zu was es sich entwickelt. Vielleicht läuft Dir später noch mal ein größeres Tier über den Weg, bei welchen sich das Geschlecht besser bestimmen lässt.


----------



## canis (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Lollo



lollo schrieb:


> Meiner hat im letzten Jahr seine Endgröße erreicht,



Bei Fischen gibts keine Endgrösse!


----------



## baddie (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Unser Fachhändler meinte ja , so 3 Stück wären da schon angebracht. Auf meinen Einwand wegen deren Vermehrung meinte er nur "die haben kaum Nachwuchs". Kann ich aber nicht so wirklich glauben.



Solltest Du auch nicht glauben. 
Ich habe damals 3 "Männchen" eingesetzt und durfte bereits nach 3 Monaten beginnen die kleinen __ Barsche und Elterntiere zu "bejagen". 

Hat 2 Jahre gedauert bis ich meinen Teich (hoffentlich) Barschfrei hatte.

Da sie Brutbewacher sind hast auch kaum Verluste bei den Jungen und ich hatte so nach und nach bestimmt > 200 kleine gekeschert, mit der Reuse,__ Senke ,Eimern und allen möglichen gefangen hatte. 
Sind zum Glück sehr sehr neugierig und Ihr glaubt gar nicht mit welch verrückten Sachen ich die gefangen habe 

Ich würde mir bei den Sonnenbarschen die Geschlechtsbestimmung erst dann sicher zutrauen wenn sie gelaicht haben und man sieht wer das Nest bzw. die kleinen bewacht. 

Alles andere ist mir zu unsicher und auch wenn ich tierisch Spass daran hatte stunden/wochen/Monate/Jahrelang kleine Barsche zu überlisten ....nochmal brauch ich das nicht  

Edith sagt : auch kann ich für mich nicht bestätigen das sie sich wirklich zur Deziemierung von Nachwuchs eignen. Hatte im 1. Teich trotz 3er __ Sonnenbarsche alljährlich eine Explosion bees Gründlings und Moderlieschenbestandes  und im 2. Teich dann trotz 3er Sonnenbarsche und massig Barschnachwuchs auch reichlich Goldienachwuchs. 
Waren wahrscheinlich jeweils zu wenig Barsche auf die Wassermenge bzw. Teichgrundfläche


----------



## Springmaus (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo,

auf Empfehlung von Eva-Maria hab ich mir letztes Jahr einen Sonnenbarsch gekauft.

 Soweit ich bis jetzt sehen konnte hab ich _einen_ ganz kleinen Fisch gesehen.

Das ist auch OK

 Danke noch mal an Eva-Maria


----------



## lollo (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



canis schrieb:


> Bei Fischen gibts keine Endgrösse!



Hallo David,

vielleicht habe ich mich nur falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte damit, dass er so groß war, um dann das zu regeln, was ich wollte.

Aber einen unendlich groß gewachsenen Lepomis gibbosus , der eine Größe von 10 m und mehr hat, den habe ich noch nirgends belesen können,  (in meinem hohen Alter)

Ich denke, das es doch irgend wo Größengrenzen gibt, an die ein Fisch stößt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi Lollo,

klar wird net jeder Fisch ein 10m Monstrum

Aber bei Lepomis gibbosus sind mit 25cm zu rechnen

Übrigens kann man wegen den lebenslangen Wachstum von Fischen auch die 228 Jahre, die ein Koi erreicht haben soll widerlegen. Der hätte selbst wenn er später nach der Geschlechtreife (3 jährig, ab 40cm) nur noch 0,5-1cm pro weiterm Lebensjahr gewachsen wär ne Länge von fast 2m haben müßen

MfG Frank


----------



## Armatus (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi Frank,

Gibbosus und 25cm? :shock
Also bei Goldfischen und 40cm glaube ich dir gerne, haben wir ja auch beide mit eigenen Augen schon gesehen  aber Lepomis gibbosus hab ich noch nie über 15 cm gesehen schon gar nicht über 20 :?

LG Ben


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Doris,
da geht es Dir exakt wie uns...
wir sahen an die 200 Jungfische im letzten Jahr, in Pulks waren sie unterwegs,
beginnend mit so 3 - 5 mm Länge.
Unsere beiden Sonnenbarsch-Männchen, Jonny & Butch, haben ihren Appetit gestillt.
Bisher haben wir 3 Jungfische, augenscheinlich aus dem letzten Jahr, da momentan so knapp 3 cm lang, gesichtet. Da es sich wohl um __ Shubunkin handelt, haben wir schon Abnehmer dafür, da sie schöne Farben aufweisen.
Auch im letzten und vorletzten Jahr hatten wir keine "Goldfischplage".
Ich hoffe, daß unsere "Teichpolizei" noch lange PUTZmunter bleibt


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo,
der thread hier ist fast genau so interessant, wie ein älterer zu Barschen im Teich! Ich habe bei mir vier (!) __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich, die bislang wenig Aggression und Vermehrung gezeigt haben (vielleicht sind's ja vier Männer ).
Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Verhalten doch stark vom Teich abhängig ist. Bei mir "verstecken" sich die __ Barsche die meiste Zeit, und selten sehe ich sie auch mal jagen. Die Population an Wasserläufern, Gelbrandkäfern und Libellenlarven ist seit dem Einsetzen der Fische deutlich zurückgegangen. Die barsche schaffen es dennoch nicht, diese generell aus dem Teich zu verbannen. Um den ganzen Beiträgen mal ein bisschen "Farbe" zu geben, anhängend ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr. Ab und zu finden sich mal zwei oder drei Fische zusammen, ohne Aggressionen zu zeigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Armatus schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Gibbosus und 25cm? :shock
> Also bei Goldfischen und 40cm glaube ich dir gerne, haben wir ja auch beide mit eigenen Augen schon gesehen  aber Lepomis gibbosus hab ich noch nie über 15 cm gesehen schon gar nicht über 20 :?
> ...



Hi Ben,

liegt sicherlich auch daran das kaum einer, der Sonnenfische als "Jungfischfresser" zu Goldfischen in den Teich setzt, sie zusätzlich mit Frost- oder gröberen Lebendfutter versorgt wärend er seine Goldfische weiterhin mit Teichfischfutter versorgt. (als carnivoren können __ Sonnenbarsche mit hauptsächlich herbivoren Bestandteilen darin nicht allzuviel anfangen - wenn sie das überhaupt anrühren) Da Fischbrut ja meißt nur im Sommer da ist, so ein Beutefischchen von 1-2cm aber noch net sehr nahrhaft ist und die Goldfischbestände die Fauna (Insektenlarven, __ Würmer) im kleineren Teich sehr kurz halten kommt es leicht zum Nahrungsmangel und die Sonnenbarsche verbutten wie andere Fische auch

20-25cm zu erreichen ist für L. gibbosus in tiefen wärmeren und futterreichen Gewässern kein Problem

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> klar wird net jeder Fisch ein 10m Monstrum


Hallo Frank,

da hast du mich ja dann beruhigt, und ich brauch den Teich nicht zu vergrößern. 


> Übrigens kann man wegen den lebenslangen Wachstum von Fischen auch die 228 Jahre, die ein Koi erreicht haben soll widerlegen


Wenn es für solche Angaben keine wissenschaftlichen Belege gibt, kann man es ja in die Kiste mit dem Anglerlatein packen,  oder besser noch dem Teicherlatein zufügen, ist ja ein Koi. :smoki


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hallo Rolf,
da hast Du aber ein schönes Bild, das erste von den 3en, eingefügt...
gleich 3 Deiner 4 __ Barsche auf einmal, klasse!
Danke für's Zeigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi Lollo,

 228 Jahre geistern schon seit Jahren in der Koigemeinschaft als erreichbares Alter von Koi umher (soll ein Koi in Japan angeblich nachweislich erreicht haben)

Aber hier in Europa sind ja auch schon __ Hechte gefangen worden die über 500 Jahre alt waren (die sollen aber auch 4-5m lang gewesen sein)

MfG Frank


----------



## Armatus (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> liegt sicherlich auch daran das kaum einer, der Sonnenfische als "Jungfischfresser" zu Goldfischen in den Teich setzt, sie zusätzlich mit Frost- oder gröberen Lebendfutter versorgt wärend er seine Goldfische weiterhin mit Teichfischfutter versorgt. (als carnivoren können __ Sonnenbarsche mit hauptsächlich herbivoren Bestandteilen darin nicht allzuviel anfangen - wenn sie das überhaupt anrühren) Da Fischbrut ja meißt nur im Sommer da ist, so ein Beutefischchen von 1-2cm aber noch net sehr nahrhaft ist und die Goldfischbestände die Fauna (Insektenlarven, __ Würmer) im kleineren Teich sehr kurz halten kommt es leicht zum Nahrungsmangel und die Sonnenbarsche verbutten wie andere Fische auch
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

gute Begründung  also meine Sonnenbarsche kriegen zusätzlich noch Barschsticks und ab und zu nen Wurm oder ähnliches 
In nem Badesee bei mir in der Nähe habe ich brütende Sonnenbarsche unter 10cm gesehen - extremverbuttung ? 


Gruß Ben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Sonnenbarschen*

Hi Ben,

muß nicht sein, geschlechtsreif werden die meißten Fische ja auch schon lange vor ihrer erreichbaren Größe (ca. bei einem drittel bis hälfte)

Meine Feuerkopfbuntbarsche im Aquarium werden auch mit 12-15cm geschlechtreif, haben aber mit 30cm ein paar Jahre später noch lange net das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht

MfG Frank


----------

